# This may start a ruckus!



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Favor of 'P' (Program mode) in Photography


----------



## KenC (Apr 19, 2016)

No, ruckus is "R" mode


----------



## Overread (Apr 19, 2016)

There are those who romanticise M mode - they are few and far between but spoken of as if common
Then there are those who romanticise the "art" of photography and who ignore the technical.

This person is one of the latter; however considering that most of their work is close up portraits and that they manually adjust their ISO to suit the situation it makes sense that P mode works for them most of the time. Because most auto-modes do generally work with portraits. 

The shutter speed only has to be handholable for a typical moderate focal length of 50-100mm or so; the aperture is fine being closed down somewhat and so that's what Pmode gives you. I bet if they shot sports or macro they'd be instantly hating pmode for slowing them down and if they were shooting majority in studio with flashes chances are they'd be cursing P and praising M.

The author kind of tries to get out of gaol in the very last part saying don't listen to me and how its all personal choice and such and that the article is only about teaching you not to listen to the manual purists; a rather wasted message in my view as manual purists are few and honestly far between. Something most talk about more than actually occur - but a message that newbies like because they gloss over the fact that this author learned all the manual controls before making a choice on which mode to use.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 19, 2016)

Couldn't read it -- saw the photos and had to run.

Joe


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2016)

KenC said:


> No, ruckus is "R" mode


Right then, how about: This may start a pandemonium


----------



## KenC (Apr 19, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > No, ruckus is "R" mode
> ...



Sure, then any discussion of "M" would be a melee


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

Overread said:


> There are those who romanticise M mode - they are few and far between but spoken of as if common
> Then there are those who romanticise the "art" of photography and who ignore the technical.
> 
> This person is one of the latter; however considering that most of their work is close up portraits and that they manually adjust their ISO to suit the situation it makes sense that P mode works for them most of the time. Because most auto-modes do generally work with portraits.
> ...



Whereas I shoot mostly moving critters, and I use M mode almost exclusively.. lol.  Works well with my camera setup though, I have auto-iso set with a max of 6400.  In M mode one dial allows me to adjust the shutter speed and the other allows me to adjust my aperture, so I have control over both and can adjust them quickly on the fly.

When I shoot I can see the ISO the camera selected for proper exposure in the viewfinder, if I want I can easily lower my shutter speed, open the aperture or both if I really feel the need to alter the ISO.  In most cases I don't, I know that anything I shoot at ISO 6400 or below will give me a shot that I can clean up enough in post that the noise won't be too bad.  On occasion I will sometimes adjust one or both values to see if I can get a slightly lower ISO, just depends on the situation.

I've found this to be an extremely workable solution for my particular style of shooting.  I do occasionally use P mode but normally only if I'm using a flash, which is a fairly rare occurrence.


----------



## waday (Apr 19, 2016)

The photographer is using the camera to take pictures that make him happy and that look pretty good. It works for him, and he's popular. He has over 27,000 followers on Twitter, over 36,000 followers on Instagram, and over 80,000 page likes on Facebook. He has several self-written books, and has had several interviews. He is providing street photography workshops around the world.

How many of us can say the same?

If people like his work, he is successful, and he is taking good pictures, what does it matter whether he uses program mode, manual mode, or fully automatic?


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ain't that the truth!
I have a good friend that only uses P mode. She makes small post cards and sells at a market in her small town. She uses PS Elements to post process and shoots only JPEG.
I have given up trying to get her to change which is probably good. 
Also, we go to the zoo together and she never sends me one of her pics and I send her alot.
Just the way it works.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2016)

From the article...

"I know when I started with my point-and-shoot camera, I loved how I could keep my camera in my front pocket and take it with me everywhere I went. I remember when I first discovered the “rule of thirds” grid overlay on my point-and-shoot Canon SD600, and how I experimented with framing, composition, and making images that I felt were interesting and personally-meaningful. But after discovering these more “professional” photos online with higher-resolution, sharpness, and “bokeh”, my interest to the technical side of photography increased, as well as my interest and obsession about gear."

I could give two s**** about Kim's work. He's a hack. Love that 'rule of thirds' e-gasm he referenced himself having. Ambushing people on the streets of major cities and cranking out unflattering images of unsuspecting people...what a bottom-feeder approach.

The *out of focus shot of the masked woman* at the end of the article...demonstrates how feeble his "vision" is...OMFG....what a great shot to close with!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

waday said:


> The photographer is using the camera to take pictures that make him happy and that look pretty good. It works for him, and he's popular. He has over 27,000 followers on Twitter, over 36,000 followers on Instagram, and over 80,000 page likes on Facebook. He has several self-written books, and has had several interviews. He is providing street photography workshops around the world.
> 
> How many of us can say the same?
> 
> If people like his work, he is successful, and he is taking good pictures, what does it matter whether he uses program mode, manual mode, or fully automatic?



Well I haven't written a book yet but I'm working on one, but not about photography.  Here's a quick excerpt

Big Sam was mad
all in a fluff
I knew that this would get rough

He roared we got no eggs
we got no ham
You and me is gonna jam

I pulled my 9
pointed at his chin
gave him my best cooled out grin

Sam my friend
your out of luck
Frankly I don't give a .....

Ok, so granted it's a work in progress, but what do you think?  I'm calling it "Gangsta Suess"


----------



## gsgary (Apr 19, 2016)

I know a very good wedding photographer that uses P mode when shooting into the sun just dial in between +1 to +3 F2.8 works a treat no need to worry about mettering just compose the shot and onto the next sbot

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 19, 2016)

Sharon thinks Todd is losing it. Oh wait, wrong thread...

Not just the pictures Joe, I quit reading after "fully-manually". If I find myself mentally proofreading and correcting then I'm done with amateur hour.

Then Derrel made me go look again!  I hadn't made it to the last picture. This isn't supposed to be on how NOT to do street photography is it??  No, I guess just Petapixel reposting whatever crap can help put advertising dollars in someone's pockets. 

I'm going back to the coffeehouse, maybe Gary has some wine...


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 19, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Sharon thinks Todd is losing it. Oh wait, wrong thread...



I don't think there really is a "wrong thread" for that particular observation.. lol..



> Then Derrel made me go look again!  I hadn't made it to the last picture. This isn't supposed to be on how NOT to do street photography is it??  No, I guess just Petapixel reposting whatever crap can help put advertising dollars in someone's pockets.



I can only think that there was some sort of wooden bar or something in the background that is completely lost in shadow now that is the point of focus, as far as I could tell nothing that actually showed in the picture was in focus.  Granted I'm all for a little artistic play here and there with the point of focus but when I see something like that I just wonder if maybe my eyes are finally starting to go or something.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 19, 2016)

I meant I was in the wrong thread, Jimmy-isms belong in the coffeehouse. lol


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> I meant I was in the wrong thread, Jimmy-isms belong in the coffeehouse. lol








*Jimmy is watching you.*


----------

